

Practical Project Management - funinobu
http://www.telirati.com/2014/12/telirati-analysis-16-practical-project.html

======
Zigurd
It's about a practical hybrid approach to agile. This approach won't solve
every project management problem, but it tackles several, among them:

a) Lack of overall control of project scope in Agile-mangaged projects.

b) Lack of tactical flexibility, especially in resource assignment, in
"waterfall" style project management

